# DX code for Multifocal Neuropathy



## terridiaz (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi I am new to neurology coding..With that being said I have been trying to research this diagnosis. I am coming up with two different codes 357.9 and 357.89. I am suggesting that we use 357.9, but am being questioned because it states unspecified and they are saying because its "Multifolcal" we should us other.But no where is it listed Acute or Chronic.
Can you please give me some suggestions? 
Thanks Terri


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Nov 28, 2011)

If the ICD9 manual does not give a specific code for "Multifocal", I would use code 359.89 (Other myopathies) because the physician did specify the type of neuropathy.


----------

